# Puppy jumping up and biting kids



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

My 3 month old puppy boxer is jumping up on little kids about 6 year old and trying to bite their hair and or ears.
I tell the boxer no and try to correct it, but the dog looks at me and then starts to try to bite as well as if it's playing.
The kids are telling me it hurts them and I'm not sure how I should go about correcting the puppy from biting.

I was hearing from other people who have dogs that as they get older they will grow out of that, but not sure if I should do anything special except say No, each time she tries to bite and thinks it's playing?


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

My pup Rocko does that sometimes too... He knows better than to do it to me but when he gets really excited he'll do it to the kids. Not sure what to do about either...

If I see him doing it I can stop him pretty easy, but the kids don't seem to have the authority.


----------



## firedude328 (Jul 6, 2009)

practice bite inhibition techniques

basically whenever your pup places teeth on human skin or clothes, let out a loud OUCH.

Then remove toys and stop play for a couple of minutes, then go back and play.

Rinse and repeat whenever there is teeth contact.

dont lock the pup in a crate(Dont want negativity there), get like a baby gate and lock him in for a couple min. or leave him in the room if there isn't anything to break or something.

If he starts barking, ignore and wait till barking stops before going in. don't wanna encourage barking ;p

better start with it, 3 month vs adult bites are much different and more dangerous to people

for jumping...id try having the kids there, walk by with him on the leash correcting him till he gets it right and reward treats when he does. heck can even try cascading treats, like give him mediocre treats if he does some excited movement, and give him a great treat for perfect behavior


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Good info about the crate
I was actually taking her outside when she misbehaves and I can tell the way she reacts when she's done something bad versus normally going outside. She wants to go outside to potty or play, but if she does something bad and I pick her up and take her outside, she will only sit by the window and look in waiting to come back out, so I think she realizes she is doing something bad.

Thanks for the tip about just stop playing and walking away.

Appreciate all the help from everybody


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

It's so hard with kids because they just don't know what to do... or their movements and tone of voice get the dog more excited... my mom does daycare so this is something I have to deal with a looooot during the week. 

An off command would be helpful to get her to stop jumping up, I got lucky and was able to teach Juno this before she started jumping up on people (she'd jump up on the couch etc. instead), and now when I let her greet people she's pretty good about staying on the ground without me saying anything, but if she gets super excited I have to remind her with a "stay off..." before she actually jumps. So for this, I'd keep her on a leash around kids, and don't give her enough slack to be able to jump. She ONLY gets attention when all 4 paws are planted on the ground. 

The biting is something I struggle with too. Juno seems to be more gentle with kids and doesn't get as nippy with them, but if they get her too excited she'll start in. Again, it's just one of those things where you have to be right there with her, and remove her from the situation if she starts biting.


----------



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

Noel has the same problem, minus the biting hair and ears part... She jumps up on people, _especially_ when excited, and we're trying SOOO hard to correct this, because she just keeps getting bigger, but she thinks she's a freakin 15 pound puppy... 60lb dogs can hurt the little kids...

We've just been pushing her down and holding her down, getting her to sit, and praising her when she sits with company around... She hasnt stopped jumping yet, but I _DO _ think there's been progress...

The hardest part is that we want the kids and people on our block to help us in this training by correcting her themselves, but it's hard to teach little kids to push down or knee in the chest (gently)...


----------



## firedude328 (Jul 6, 2009)

forgot to link some stuff to bite inhibition

sticky at the top 

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html

and heres another topic with very good links
http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/54790-help-please.html


----------

